# Mit Android Phone verbinden



## Juku (8. Jan 2012)

Hallo Communtiy,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich Android und Java. Und zwar würde ich gerne eine Anwendung in Java programmieren mit der ich vom PC auf Funktionen von meinem Android Smartphone zugreifen kann (SMS, Kontakte...). Was für Möglichkeiten habe ich von meinem PC über Java über USB auf Androidfunktionen zuzugreifen?

Hoffe auf Antworten!

LG Juku


----------



## homer65 (8. Jan 2012)

Per USB weiss ich nicht.
Aber warum nutzt du nicht TCP/IP zur Kommunikation?


----------



## Juku (8. Jan 2012)

Hi homer65,

danke für die Antwort, aber die Kommunikation über Sockets ist mit bekannt. Erfüllt aber leider nicht die Anforderung denn nicht jeder hat ein WLAN zur Verfügung und vor allem kann nicht jeden mit Ad-Hoc Infrastrukturen umgehen. Über Sockets wäre daher vorerst höchstens eine Sache, um die man erweitern könnte. Dennoch vielen Dank!

Daher nochmal die Frage in die Runde! Gibt es eine Möglichkeit auf Androidfunktionen via USB zuzugreifen und das ganze in Java?

LG Juku


----------



## schlingel (8. Jan 2012)

Also in der Form, dass du dir einen Android-Service schreibst der dir die Daten aushändigt und du per USB eine Netzwerkverbindung aufbaust geht es anscheinend nicht so einfach. (Siehe auch hier)

Eine Möglichkeit wäre, einen Umweg per JNI und das USB Accessory Kit zu machen. Dann müsste dein PC als Host arbeiten und du dir anschauen wie man dieses Framework verwendet. (Siehe auch hier) 

Als zweite Möglichkeit sehe ich noch ADB. Vielleicht kannst du dir aus den Quellen den nötigen Code rausziehen um das zu machen was du vorhast. Denn ADB funktioniert ja auch nur per USB. 

Die dritte und letzte Möglichkeit die mir einfällt wäre, dass du mehr oder weniger nur ein Frontend für ADB gestaltest. Je nachdem was du vorhast, ist das wohl die Variante mit dem geringsten Aufwand die auch am portabelsten ist. (Keine USB-Treiber Ekelhaftigkeiten in C++ ...)


----------



## Juku (8. Jan 2012)

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort! Ich werde mich mal in die Themen einarbeiten. Irgendwie muss es ja gehen =)

LG Juku


----------

